# Shockwave Updater icon? Included HJT log



## tlwill2 (Sep 24, 2007)

How do I remove Shockwave Updater icon from my system tray?

Right click does not give options. Doublle click does not open any applications and it does not appear in my Add /Remove Software on Control Panel. I also received request to access and denied PostUpdate.exe (new after icon appeared) in Zonelabs Firewall.

Here's the HJT log.

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 4:41:19 AM, on 9/24/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16512)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZONELABS\vsmon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Arcade\PCMService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Acer\eRecovery\Monitor.exe
C:\acer\epm\epm-dm.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\LAUNCH~1\QtZgAcer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Network Associates\TalkBack\TBMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Acer\eManager\anbmServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Bluetooth\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Shockwave 10\PostUpdate.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\bgsvcgen.exe
C:\Program Files\Bluetooth\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Arcade\Kernel\TV\CLCapSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Cisco Systems\VPN Client\cvpnd.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Arcade\Kernel\CLML_NTService\CLMLServer.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Arcade\Kernel\CLML_NTService\CLMLService.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\Mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\VsTskMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Arcade\Kernel\TV\CLSched.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Shockwave 10\PostUpdate.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\YAHOO!\COMPAN~1\INSTALLS\cpn1\YTBSDK.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Tanya\My Documents\My Received Files\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sp/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr8/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://global.acer.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Windows Internet Explorer provided by Yahoo!
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn3\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: HelperObject Class - {00C6482D-C502-44C8-8409-FCE54AD9C208} - C:\Program Files\TechSmith\SnagIt 7\SnagItBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4EFB-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn3\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - c:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn3\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: SnagIt - {8FF5E183-ABDE-46EB-B09E-D2AAB95CABE3} - C:\Program Files\TechSmith\SnagIt 7\SnagItIEAddin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LaunchApp] Alaunch
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] HDAShCut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AzMixerSel] C:\Program Files\Realtek\InstallShield\AzMixerSel.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Arcade\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EPM-DM] c:\acer\epm\epm-dm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ePowerManagement] C:\Acer\ePM\ePM.exe boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LManager] C:\PROGRA~1\LAUNCH~1\QtZgAcer.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eRecoveryService] C:\Program Files\Acer\eRecovery\Monitor.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ShStatEXE] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\SHSTAT.EXE" /STANDALONE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfeeUpdaterUI] "C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\UpdaterUI.exe" /StartedFromRunKey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Network Associates Error Reporting Service] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Network Associates\TalkBack\TBMon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxioEngineUtility] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\System\EngUtil.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RoxioDragToDisc] "C:\Program Files\Roxio\Easy CD Creator 6\DragToDisc\DrgToDsc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [YOP] C:\PROGRA~1\YAHOO!\YOP\yop.exe /autostart
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [JiWireHotspotFinder] "C:\Program Files\JiWire\Hotspot Finder\jwFinderSvc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZoneAlarm Client] "C:\Program Files\Zone Labs\ZoneAlarm\zlclient.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TomTomHOME.exe] "C:\Program Files\TomTom HOME\TomTomHOME.exe" -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [REGSHAVE] C:\Program Files\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.EXE /AUTORUN
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [updateMgr] c:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\AdobeUpdateManager.exe AcRdB7_0_9
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [SWHelper] "C:\WINDOWS\system32\Macromed\Shockwave 10\PostUpdate.exe" 1014020
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: ACS.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: D-Link AirPlus Xtreme G Configuration Utility.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: D-Link REG Utility.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Cisco Systems VPN Client.lnk = C:\Program Files\Cisco Systems\VPN Client\vpngui.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HOTSYNCSHORTCUTNAME.lnk = C:\Program Files\Palm\Hotsync.exe
O4 - Global Startup: ExifLauncher2.lnk = C:\Program Files\FinePixViewer\QuickDCF2.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Bluetooth.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Send To &Bluetooth - C:\Program Files\Bluetooth\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie_ctx.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_02\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: @btrez.dll,-4015 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\Bluetooth\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @btrez.dll,-4017 - {CCA281CA-C863-46ef-9331-5C8D4460577F} - C:\Program Files\Bluetooth\Bluetooth Software\btsendto_ie.htm
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted IP range: 192.168.0.102
O16 - DPF: {2EB1E425-74DC-4DC0-A9E1-03A4C852E1F2} (CPlayFirstTriJinxControl Object) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/playfirst/trijinx/TriJinx.1.0.0.55.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {6E32070A-766D-4EE6-879C-DC1FA91D2FC3} (MUWebControl Class) - http://www.update.microsoft.com/mic...ls/en/x86/client/muweb_site.cab?1180602692062
O16 - DPF: {7E980B9B-8AE5-466A-B6D6-DA8CF814E78A} (MJLauncherCtrl Class) - http://www.shockwave.com/content/luxor/sis/mjolauncher.cab
O16 - DPF: {A82C3A33-5C0E-466C-B020-71585433A7E4} (PhxStudent.OeSetup15) - https://ecampus.phoenix.edu/secure/PhxStudent15.CAB
O16 - DPF: {BE319D04-18BD-4B34-AECC-EE7CB610FCA9} (BewitchedGameClass Control) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/sony/bewitched/main.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/web_games/popcap/chuzzle/popcaploader_v6.cab
O23 - Service: Atheros Configuration Service (ACS) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\acs.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Notebook Manager Service (anbmService) - OSA Technologies Inc. - C:\Acer\eManager\anbmServ.exe
O23 - Service: B's Recorder GOLD Library General Service (bgsvcgen) - B.H.A Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\system32\bgsvcgen.exe
O23 - Service: Bluetooth Service (btwdins) - Broadcom Corporation. - C:\Program Files\Bluetooth\Bluetooth Software\bin\btwdins.exe
O23 - Service: CyberLink Background Capture Service (CBCS) (CLCapSvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Arcade\Kernel\TV\CLCapSvc.exe
O23 - Service: CyberLink Task Scheduler (CTS) (CLSched) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Arcade\Kernel\TV\CLSched.exe
O23 - Service: Cisco Systems, Inc. VPN Service (CVPND) - Cisco Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Cisco Systems\VPN Client\cvpnd.exe
O23 - Service: CyberLink Media Library Service - Cyberlink - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Arcade\Kernel\CLML_NTService\CLMLServer.exe
O23 - Service: EvtEng - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Macromedia - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Framework Service (McAfeeFramework) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\Common Framework\FrameworkService.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates McShield (McShield) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\Mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: Network Associates Task Manager (McTaskManager) - Network Associates, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Network Associates\VirusScan\VsTskMgr.exe
O23 - Service: RegSrvc - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
O23 - Service: Remote Packet Capture Protocol v.0 (experimental) (rpcapd) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\WinPcap\rpcapd.exe
O23 - Service: Spectrum24 Event Monitor (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: TrueVector Internet Monitor (vsmon) - Zone Labs, LLC - C:\WINDOWS\system32\ZONELABS\vsmon.exe

--
End of file - 13980 bytes


----------



## smcc (Apr 10, 2008)

There have been many solutions posted on the web on this subject - some really complex and over the top.

Make it really simple and go back to adobe!

To remove update icon - use the following link with simple instructions.

Right click on Shockware logo at the top and unhighlight autoupdate!

SIMPLE AS THAT!

http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=tn_16683&sliceId=1


----------

